# WUR spring help



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

So I decided to take apart a WUR I had just bought. It's the volvo 240/audi 5K Turbo that has 2 vacuum connections on the side. Upon separating the 1st half of the piece, the spring that was on the back half of the WUR (the big spring) ended up breaking into pieces and bits :banghead: I managed to still have one piece that has a little more than 1 coil on it. I measured the O.D. and came up to roughly 1.125". Upon searching around, I only managed to find this:

http://www.amazon.com/1-125-Inch-70-0-length-Compression-Spring/dp/B002P4VR42

Now if I take this and cut it down to say 1"-1.5", would it be a good substitute for the spring that broke?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You not only have to match the diameter, you also need to match the spring rate and possibly the changes of such with temperature changes.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

ps2375 said:


> You not only have to match the diameter, you also need to match the spring rate and possibly the changes of such with temperature changes.


 I can't find anywhere to mention the spring rate for these things. I've tried emailing a company who specializes in repairing WURs. Maybe he can sell me a spring separate.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Things like this is one of the reasons I made the change to MS. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

ps2375 said:


> Things like this is one of the reasons I made the change to MS. Hope you get it sorted.


I don't suppose you could take a guess on what the spring rate would be? Just taking a look at all the bits and pieces I have of the spring, it didn't seem like it was that long. I would say maybe between 1"-2". The spring wire is very thin too, which also leads towards me thinking the spring rate shouldn't be that high either.

To be honest, I've looked into a valve spring and even a wastegate spring, but none came to the same O.D. as the factory spring. The valve spring itself was somewhat thick and would take a bit of force for me to compress it down, so I don't think I'll be going with that.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It is a spring with a specific application. The spring rate could be almost any value. There should be some WUR in a salvage yard. I hate to say it, but CIS is a dead system, as it is no longer in production and the reman of parts will be fading fast. Unless you find another WUR or find the actual specs of that spring, I don't see you fixing that particular WUR. GL


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

I've taken the WUR apart to fix/clean out the screens etc. Advice is pick up another to use for parts.
If your interested in tune-ability for CIS you may want to consider a setup like this. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-a-wideband-controller&highlight=cis+wideband
I believe this WB setup tunes better than CIS-k jet with the audio turbo WUR unless your running on Boost.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

DjBij099 said:


> I don't suppose you could take a guess on what the spring rate would be? Just taking a look at all the bits and pieces I have of the spring, it didn't seem like it was that long. I would say maybe between 1"-2". The spring wire is very thin too, which also leads towards me thinking the spring rate shouldn't be that high either.
> 
> To be honest, I've looked into a valve spring and even a wastegate spring, but none came to the same O.D. as the factory spring. The valve spring itself was somewhat thick and would take a bit of force for me to compress it down, so I don't think I'll be going with that.


Go to McMaster Carr or Grainger and buy their "bag 'o' springs", within it will be one that is close.


----------

